# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Software Discussion >  Software recommendations for wargame maps

## Whiterook

Apologies if this has been asked before...

I am looking fr recommendations for a good, yet fairly simple-to-use software for creating wargame hex maps. Keep in mind...I am not a CAD programer, nor dare-devil with highend programs like Illustrator. I have HexDraw, which is a decent program, yet is rather basic; and I've seen CC3 is a popular choice but I can see whether it is good for wargaming. Ultimately, I'd like to creat maps as basic as this....



to this.....







Any ideas???

----------


## Korash

Have you looked at Hexographer?

----------


## Whiterook

> Have you looked at Hexographer?


Actually, I just found that title tonight for the first time! It had me real jazzed at first....but then I looked at some of the reviews and some things started not making sense:

I started the free download, but got an error message saying it could harm my computer. I found a review that said it was "unsigned", and theefore you'd get that message. No mention though, if the site was legit.

Then I saw, after considering buying it, that the Pro version had conflicting information. A review I read seemed to indicate the Pro Version was purchased as a licence that expires after a year? I couldn't tell if there were two Pro versions....one that expires and one that doesn't and you have for life.

----------


## ravells

I would use Serif Drawplus.  Easy learning curve and it does vector and raster.

----------


## Whiterook

Hmmmm....found this on RPG.net....

"In short, the full license is a license that doesn't expire. In the early stages of Hexographer a similar license was accomplished through a planned series of one-year licenses. Based on feedback from reviewers and users (and honestly I didn't want to send out new licenses every year) I changed it so the full license will work indefinitely for this major version of Hexographer."

Looks like the designer himself??? Anyway, this is looking like the frontrunner so far. Oh, and thanks ravells...I've heard of that software and understand it to be excellent, however, it's not a straight hex map generation software from what I can tell, and a bit more than I want this tired brain to hanldle  :Wink: 

If I pick this up, I'll be curious to see how it stacks up to HexDraw.

----------


## Raven_Walker

> Actually, I just found that title tonight for the first time! It had me real jazzed at first....but then I looked at some of the reviews and some things started not making sense:
> 
> I started the free download, but got an error message saying it could harm my computer. I found a review that said it was "unsigned", and theefore you'd get that message. No mention though, if the site was legit.
> 
> Then I saw, after considering buying it, that the Pro version had conflicting information. A review I read seemed to indicate the Pro Version was purchased as a licence that expires after a year? I couldn't tell if there were two Pro versions....one that expires and one that doesn't and you have for life.


It's fully legit and the license does not expire. And you can try almost all the features in the free version. Updates and improvements are frequent, and the creator is very responsive to questions and suggestions. It's JAVA based, and from a small (pretty much one guy) company, so it isn't "certified" and may trigger warnings from security software, but I have never had any issues. If all you want is general hex maps, it's wonderfully fast and efficient.

----------


## Whiterook

Thanks all....I ordered Hexographer and will see how it stacks up to HexDraw. Between the two, I should be able to quickly develop basic wargaming maps fairly uick! Thank you for all the responses and input....I appreciate it.

----------


## Korash

Pleased to help  :Very Happy: 

Let us know how the comparison goes

----------

